# Fax number for Ron @ Fairfields



## flowers1227 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have been trying 011 270 088 011 477 6613 and it will not work.  Anyone know what I am doing wrong?
Betty


----------



## ron1 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Fairfields Fax*

Hi Betty

My fax number is +27 088 011 4776613. Some folk say they drop off the "0" in front of the "11" and this works for them. The + is the dialing code for your country's outgoing international calls.

I hope this works for you. 

Take care, Ron, Fairfields.


----------

